# ESP lamp turned on



## armobarak (Jun 25, 2014)

Hello there,

Yesterday as i started the car i noticed that the ESP lamp has turned on, i turned the car off then on again and it was still there, i went to work and when i arrived there i turned the car off then on again and the indication was gone! 

As i left work the indication was still gone then as i was driving it turned on again! And its been like this on and off randomly

Anyone got any idea why this can happen?

And when should that lamp actually go on?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

One or more of the sensors the car uses to manage the stability control systems has failed. Since your ABS light isn't on it's most likely not one of these sensors.


----------



## armobarak (Jun 25, 2014)

obermd said:


> One or more of the sensors the car uses to manage the stability control systems has failed. Since your ABS light isn't on it's most likely not one of these sensors.


Sorry but i don't understand, you're saying one of the sensors has failed, then u say its most likely not one of these sensors, So what is it?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The Stability Control System uses multiple inputs to keep the car from sliding or rolling. Among them are ABS sensors in each wheel, body roll sensors embedded on both sides of the car, sensors in the steering system to determine the angle of steer, forward and side to side acceleration/deceleration sensors to determine throttle/braking actions. I don't think the issue is with the ABS sensors because they would also throw an ABS warning light. Basically the ESP system needs to know everything about how the car is performing to assist in maintaining vehicle control.


----------



## armobarak (Jun 25, 2014)

obermd said:


> The Stability Control System uses multiple inputs to keep the car from sliding or rolling. Among them are ABS sensors in each wheel, body roll sensors embedded on both sides of the car, sensors in the steering system to determine the angle of steer, forward and side to side acceleration/deceleration sensors to determine throttle/braking actions. I don't think the issue is with the ABS sensors because they would also throw an ABS warning light. Basically the ESP system needs to know everything about how the car is performing to assist in maintaining vehicle control.


Ah ok i get it now, but then how shall i know which sensor failure is causing the indication to turn on? Should i go to the service center to check it?

I noticed that the indication turns on mainly when i drive on a bumpy area ( which we have a lot here in Egypt)

Is there any problem with driving for a while with the indication on if i can't go to the service center soon? (cant go before two weeks)


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

You should be ok driving the car for a couple of weeks as long as you don't push it. I would have to take it in to my dealership. Maybe someone else here can assist in troubleshooting. Also, although I suspect a sensor it could be the computer system or some other component involved in the ESP system.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

We'd like to look further into the complications that you have been experiencing with your ESP Lamp, armobarak. We suggest that you visit your preferred dealership for your concern. Please send us a private message with your full contact information, VIN, current mileage, and dealership name if our help is needed. We look forward to hearing from you soon!

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## armobarak (Jun 25, 2014)

obermd said:


> You should be ok driving the car for a couple of weeks as long as you don't push it. I would have to take it in to my dealership. Maybe someone else here can assist in troubleshooting. Also, although I suspect a sensor it could be the computer system or some other component involved in the ESP system.


Thank you for your replies..
i tried disconnecting the battery for 10 mins to restart the computer system and see if it was just a glitch in the system but the lamp was still on afterwards.

I'll visit the dealership on the 11th and see what the problem is.


----------



## armobarak (Jun 25, 2014)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> We'd like to look further into the complications that you have been experiencing with your ESP Lamp, armobarak. We suggest that you visit your preferred dealership for your concern. Please send us a private message with your full contact information, VIN, current mileage, and dealership name if our help is needed. We look forward to hearing from you soon!
> 
> Kristen A.
> Chevrolet Customer Care


Thank you for your concern Kristen..

I'll be visiting the dealership next week and see what the problem is, i'll post here the result when i'm done.

Btw i'm in Egypt so i'm not really sure if you cover this area  Thanks though


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

armobarak said:


> Thank you for your concern Kristen..
> 
> I'll be visiting the dealership next week and see what the problem is, i'll post here the result when i'm done.
> 
> Btw i'm in Egypt so i'm not really sure if you cover this area  Thanks though


Unfortunately GM Social Media only covers the US. GM really, really needs to expand this to every country they have dealerships.


----------



## armobarak (Jun 25, 2014)

obermd said:


> Unfortunately GM Social Media only covers the US. GM really, really needs to expand this to every country they have dealerships.


They really should, cause dealerships here are a rip off , they do not follow any standards and almost always blames any problems with their cars on the user.


----------



## armobarak (Jun 25, 2014)

So i went to the dealership today and turns out that the problem is with the ESP sensor and it needs to be replaced..

Apparently its not available in Egypt and they will order it from abroad and should take from 2-4 weeks to arrive!! 

Dealerships here are crap.


----------

